# My bestest buddy Murphy



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i'm so sorry that you lost your best friend. it's very sad and devastating not to have the constant companion with you, and the warm muzzle on your knee. it does take a long time, and it's very lonely. post some pictures of your buddy if you can. we'd love to see them.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your buddy. I know how much it hurts too. You must have given him the best 5yrs and he obviously loved you for it!

_Although we may not be together
In the way we used to be
We are still connected 
By a cord no eye can see
So whenever you need to find me 
We are never far apart
If you look beyond the rainbow
And listen with your heart._


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how painful losing a beloved canine companion is. We would love to see pictures of your boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Murphy. Thank you for adopting Murphy and giving him 5 great years. Sending you strength.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your Murphy. I understand your pain. He sounds like a wonderful companion and friend for many years.

I wish you peace in the difficult times ahead.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

In honor of your Murphy... this evening there will be extra belly rubs and ear scratching for my two. We too are sorry that you lost your companion.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you lost Murphy 

Run softly at the bridge Murphy, knowing you are loved and missed


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the GRF, most here have suffered the loss of a faithful companion.

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Murphy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Murphy. Its so heartbreaking. RIP Sweet boy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Murphy. He sounds like he was a great friend and companion to you. He will always be with you now walking on silent paws.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I am so sorry to hear about Murphy, but I sure he had a wonderful life with you.

There is another rescue waiting for you, I am sure.

I know your pain, too. Murphy is playing with my Mimi, Gizmo and Munchkin
at the Bridge!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Murphy, sounds like he had a wonderful forever home with you, 

Run free Murphy and sleep softly


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Murphy is now playing at the bridge with our precious dogs that have passed.
I am so sorry for you, but many of us know the pain you are going through.


----------



## goldenbuddy (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks all for your thoughts. He was a special guy on so many levels.
I made a Memorial Album on my Facebook Page:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...59593#!/album.php?aid=6542&id=100000604159593 (Hope the link works!)
Keep in mind that when he was picked up from the shelter, he had only a few strands of fur. Creit his foster Mom for the wonderful job of getting him back up to snuff, she had the hard job. We just had to maintain his physical condition.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Your link works just fine....What a wonderful red boy. I know how much you miss him. I lost my red boy Sam 3 years ago and some days it's like it was yesterday. Murphy reminds me very much of my Sam. I hope they've met each other the Bridge and are enjoying sunshine and sandy shores while they wait to meet up with us once again.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm not on facebook and am facebook challenged so I can't access, but I'm sure he was beautiful. My Duke was a beautiful red boy as well and I know the pain and hurt you're going through. Sadly, many of us here do. Know you're not alone.


----------



## goldenbuddy (Feb 25, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> Your link works just fine....What a wonderful red boy. I know how much you miss him. I lost my red boy Sam 3 years ago and some days it's like it was yesterday. Murphy reminds me very much of my Sam. I hope they've met each other the Bridge and are enjoying sunshine and sandy shores while they wait to meet up with us once again.


Just went through your ScrapBlog...what a beautiful tribute page. What a character he must have been!
You're right...I see a lot of "Murphiness" in him, as well as the other way around.


----------



## goldenbuddy (Feb 25, 2010)

Duke's Momma said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I'm not on facebook and am facebook challenged so I can't access, but I'm sure he was beautiful. My Duke was a beautiful red boy as well and I know the pain and hurt you're going through. Sadly, many of us here do. Know you're not alone.


No worries, It's my page & I still don't hve the hang of it! 
All you need do is click on the link, it will take you directly to the Photo Album, no need to sign in or anything.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=6542&id=100000604159593#!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldenbuddy said:


> Lost my bud Murph' on 12/1/09. He was a rescue we adopted in '04. He was 2 days from being put down, but was rescued by a GR goup here in NJ. We bonded in the foster mom's living room, and he was my constant companion for the past 5 years. Not my 1st Golden, but was the smartest, most loveable and loyal Golden I've have ever known. I miss him terribly.


What a sweet story.

I am so sorry you lost Murphy, but so glad you gave him such a good life.

He sounds like a wonderful boy and so beautiful.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Murphy, Loved by many, missed by all...


----------

